# Buckeye stash



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got a load of buckeyes given to me today :notworthy:. one was a 6 ft crotch piece.....couldn't wait to cut.....why yes I got pics:laughing::laughing::laughing:. May have to do them in two posts. Cut one as a 4 inch table slab due to the amount of flitch???? the bottom side had. Got 4pcs @ 8qtr....beautiful feathering and spalt. Haven't decided how the other 40' needs to be sawed. The one on tractor forks shows the size of tree...26". That's only half of the trailer load in pic.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The rest of photos and a closeup. The two single crotches are the 4 inch slab.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice Tim. Very nice... :thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya done good!

God grows pretty stuff, but we gotta split it open to see His creations.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Amen!!! :thumbsup:*(what happened to "I'm not worthy icon???)


----------

